# anyone going to try a honeycomb port when system dump of similar tablet is available?



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know cm7 is working on gingerbread in case ICS source becomes available, but...

when a system dump of the huawei mediapad makes it's way onto the internet, is anyone going to work to port it over?

mediapad uses the same processor as our touchpads and is available for pre order now in singapore, avavailable in india next month and available everywhere else, including US, by end of year.


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont think you understand how this subforum works.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

So lets see here...do you have Honeycomb on the touchpad already? NO!?!? Ok then...this isn't development, moved....


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think honeycomb will ever happen. Gingerbread is doable so that's what they are working on, and with icecream sandwich right over the horizon, honeycomb will just go away. From what I understand it wasn't a very stable version anyway.


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me try to make this really simple to you. ICS is due in Oct/Nov. To find a tablet that has similar hardware (if it happens) and to make compatible drivers for HC would more than likely take even more time then waiting for the ICS source to come out, and just do a more official upgrade from GB to ICS. There's a reason why google didn't release the source code for HC, they didn't want ports to be made for devices that can't handle it.


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

The question isn't "Can the Touchpad do Honeycomb?", "Its can Honeycomb do the TouchPad'


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be happy with Gingerbread personally.


----------



## starkruzr (Sep 25, 2011)

Forget Honeycomb. The reason we haven't seen source for it is that Google was frankly kind of embarrassed by it. It was their tablet technology demonstrator. ICS will be mature code and Gingerbread will MORE than get us on the way there.


----------

